# whole hog



## gene111 (Jan 13, 2010)

We've been approached by a local chuch about doing a whole hog (butterflied)smoke. just wondering if anyone has ever done one & what kinda money they charged. Can get the hog for around $200 (a 200lb'er) just have to cook & drop off nothing else involved.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 13, 2010)

I never have smoked a pig that big. I got to help with a 70 lb pig at Jerry's camp for the gathering last fall. I know there are alot of folks here that have smoke them that big here.


----------



## bbally (Jan 14, 2010)

Church would be about $425, commercial would be $540.


----------

